# 37 Gallon withstand how much rock weight?



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, I have a 37 gallon glass fish tank, dimensions are 30" L x 22" H x 12" W
The tank is on an iron stand (nothing under the glass)

I want to know how much stone I can stack in the tank weight-wise (with an egg crate under it with crushed coral substrate).

I know the tank has about 400 lbs in it right now between the water and the few rocks i have right now (a few cichlid stones so they're light)

I'm just curious how much weight the tank can withstand and still be stable when it comes to putting in rocks for a malawi setup (stacking them)

Thanks all!


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

You could stack the tank full of rocks and still not break the bottom glass. Dont worry about it. The one thing I will say is the more rock you put in it the less water there will be in the tank.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Heyguy74 said:


> You could stack the tank full of rocks and still not break the bottom glass. Dont worry about it. The one thing I will say is the more rock you put in it the less water there will be in the tank.


And the harder it is to clean or to catch a specific fish.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

that's my idea i have for now for a rock formation


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't see any problem putting those rocks in your tank!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Total weight of the rock is 67 lbs btw, plus say like 5 or 6 lbs for the other rocks that are currently in the tank now that I'm keeping


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Total weight of the rock is 67 lbs btw, plus say like 5 or 6 lbs for the other rocks that are currently in the tank now that I'm keeping







you wont be able to break the glass


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

nauTik said:


> Chubbs the Jellybean said:
> 
> 
> > Total weight of the rock is 67 lbs btw, plus say like 5 or 6 lbs for the other rocks that are currently in the tank now that I'm keeping
> ...












That's the bottom of my tank (iron on the sides) - just making sure that it's gonna be fine that's all


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

Make sure that none of the rocks have sharp points. Glass is strong but if you put a lot of pressure on a small point it will break easily. Some people like to use a layer of sand on the bottom to spread out the weight .


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, I have to disagree. *Don't *put sand under the rocks - that will just create finer pressure points. And it might allow the rocks to shift if your cichlids dig under them.

If you are worried you can lay down some egg crate/light diffuser. Some swear by it, some feel it's pointless:









But seriously, the only way you will break the tank with those rocks is by dropping them in from a great height. The weight is a non-issue.

kevin


----------

